# Need help with Coralife lights



## greddytalon (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey everyone, haven't been on here in a couple years and I guess my username became inactive so I had to register again. 

Anyways, I have two 36" Coralife T5 strips...the ones with two tubes in each one. I went and bought two blue actinic lights as well as two pink ones that give the brilliant white color. I had them on my setup for a week and the two blue ones died, and then within a week one of the pink ones went as well. 

I've had them since 2006 and they've never done this before...I just got the replacement tubes for them last week...paid $103 for them and now a week later three of them are dead.  I took the tubes back where I bought them from and he's contacting Coralife for me but I have a feeling that they will just blame my fixtures on it. 

Has anyone ever had problems with these? 

I had them plugged into a surge protected power bar, and they are on a timer and stay on for about 8hrs a day. Like I said, I've never had them fail like this on me that's why I find it hard to believe that it's the fixtures. If it is the fixtures though, any idea if they can be repaired?

Thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Take the last working bulb and check out your fixture with them or use the old bulbs to test to see if its your ballast that went. Unusual for both lights to go out suddenly on the same fixture unless its the ballast.


----------



## greddytalon (Nov 7, 2011)

I took it in and he's sending all four of them in to have them take a look. In the meantime tho, all my fish have to stay in the dark 

I didn't take my fixture in with me though, just didn't think of it at the time. I won't be able to go back to the store till next weekend though because I leave for work before they open and get home after they're closed all week.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you bring the fixture over, I may have a couple bulb to check them out. I am on the other side of PortMann. Let me know so I can make sure I have the stuff to check.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 3' light you can borrow. I may have another kicking around, but I'm in Burnaby. If you want the light or 2 (if I can find another) for the week, let me know by pm.

Anthony


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice gesture points!


----------

